# أدرج في / إلى / تحت



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم
"يدرج العمال (في) النظام"
"تدرج المادة (في) القانون)"
أريد التأكد من صحة استخدام حروف الجر في هذه السياقات وجزيل الشكر لكم.


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام 
نعم .. الصحيح هو استخدام حرف الجر (في) مع "أدرج" ، "يدرج" .


----------

